
How do towels stay on hooks? - xtreme
https://physics.stackexchange.com/a/381877
======
animal531
I love questions that get blown up into giant answers.

But in this case he goes on with: "Also, we ignore the folds of the towel."

In my experience as a human, if you don't fold the towel it will fall off,
it's only the combination of the fold + the answer that in general will keep
it in place.

------
King-Aaron
I didn't realise I needed to learn about this today.

------
unixhero
I should have went on to be a physisist.

